# iPods at Shoppers Drug Mart?



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone know if any Shoppers Drug Marts in the GTA still carry iPods? I have a $150 worth of optimum points to spend!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry dude. iPods at Shopper's are long gone. I was in the same boat but ended up getting a camera for my wife.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Ditto.

But save your points for those days when 75K gets you $200 instead of $150.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

hmmmm

anyone know if you can use optimum points to buy gift cards at SDM? I've seen gift cards for future shop and best buy. $150 bucks of an iPod (which are $30 off at future shop and best buy right now) is a pretty good deal no?


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

You earn points when you buy gift cards (at least I have in the past), but you can't use points to buy gift cards. Also, I know people that buy lottery gift cards to earn points, because you don't earn points when you buy lottery tickets. If you have a Shoppers Drug Mart credit card, you earn points when you buy anything anywhere.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You cannot earn points on the purchase of gift cards. As for using points to buy cards... I'm not sure. I too bought a camera with my Optimum points.


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

You definitely do earn points when you buy gift cards (in Ontario anyway). I have done it numerous times. Unless they changed the policy recently. I am looking at a receipt dated November 26, 2006 and the total before taxes was $189.57 and it included $110.00 in gift cards. I received 1896 points which is exactly what I should have received. I asked the assistant manager of the store and she said you cannot buy gift cards with points because then you are using points to buy cash (in effect).


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

to bad


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*sorry but Shoppers is like Costco*



Macified said:


> Sorry dude. iPods at Shopper's are long gone. I was in the same boat but ended up getting a camera for my wife.


If the product moves out the door in massive quantities then it on the shelf but if there are any hitches they are on to the next best thing to try . They claimed that iPod supply was spotty prior to the latest upgrades and so they dropped it .

Stupid of them in my estimation . Better stocking an iPod in short supply than a 3rd party MP3 player that nobody is interested in . But hey I have been out of marketing for many years and the whole process is driven by bar codes and scanners . 

I complained that xxx was not available in my local supermarket I was met with the statement that our records indicate that xxx does not sell in our store ...DUH
could it possibly be that you do not have it to sell ?...

Reply....Our records indicate that xxx does not sell at this location.

I used my points for a discontinued Canon 340 with an upgrade to a Gig memory card and my Shoppers card paid for more than 60% of my purchase. Men have real problems in redeeming Optimum points compared to women who have the luxury of cosmetics to use their points . Last time I bought a Phillips Electric razor and before that an computerized blood pressure machine which I find usefull

.....brian 

Disclaimer My daughter is a Shoppers Pharamicist


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Good grief, Brian Scully, did you write that whole rant while intoxicated?


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Not at all*



guytoronto said:


> Good grief, Brian Scully, did you write that whole rant while intoxicated?


Guy Toronto just angry at the way that scanners rule the products that we can buy at the various super markets 

.....brian


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I bought a 1st gen Nano a year ago at a Shopper's too bad they aren't still selling them. I keep hoarding my points not knowing what to buy with them. Since I don't buy cosmetics there (I go the organic route having realized how really bad that stuff is) I don't buy much at the drug store anymore. Most likely I'll buy memory cards.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*That is one route*



MBD said:


> I bought a 1st gen Nano a year ago at a Shopper's too bad they aren't still selling them. I keep hoarding my points not knowing what to buy with them. Since I don't buy cosmetics there (I go the organic route having realized how really bad that stuff is) I don't buy much at the drug store anymore. Most likely I'll buy memory cards.


My one gig memory card for my camera was $40+ and included a USB reader for the SD card I considered this a reasonable deal 

.....brian


----------

